# Dish should get YES.



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

I heard Charlie on his horrible chat show talking about YES being too high priced for his customers. Charlie, learn from experience! I live in both the Phillies and Yankees area. I personally know a whole bunch of potential buyers who will not buy a DBS system because Comcast Phillies games are not the DBS. I can't even imagine how many more will drop Dish for cable if the more popular Yankees aren't on this year. This is a big sports area with a ton of transplanted New Yorkers in the Pocono Mountains, and it would be better for all Dish customers across the country if Dish provides the local sports teams for each area. By the way, the cable companies in this area will pick it up even though they are complaining about the high price of the channel.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

YES will come to Dish Network, I have no doubt of it. Dish is joining the cable companies and is playing with YES to get them to lower their price.

I have read in varius Cable Magazines that most Cable ops say the channel is to expensive and they want to make it into a premium channel. YES do not want to be a premium channel it wants to be a basic, so I expect them to budge and lower the price to get on systems and satellite where they want to be.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2002)

Scott,

I sure hope you are right!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

I hope YES come to E* great for Yanks fans and great for marketing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

Oh Boy it looks like Dish is selling out its customers regarding the yankees Yes channel. Charlie, I just upgrade to the PVR501 on the understanding that Yes would be part of the programming guide. Whats Up? Everyone will just go back to Cable. The Yankees are New York.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2002)

Cablevision has not signed yet eaither. And they are a major player in New York.

I do hope we see the YES Network.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

This jerko had an opportunity to cut into NYC metro area, but he just deferred to DTV. He knows that he gets YES next year anyway when the companies are merged. Of course, he's leaving his loyal customers in the area twisting in the wind. No Yankees for them, and that weasel, Schwimmer, will be explaining it at the next Charlie Chat with that s--- eating grin.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2002)

Take this for what its worth.....*sigh*
I just spoke with a Dish CSR about and few things and this was one topic.

She told me that Dish was getting the Network and that they are in the process of moving programing to a recently launched satellite to clear room for The Y.E.S. network and other programing. She advised that the Dish would probably announce a deal around the 25th. of March. She said that the pre-season games would not be on, but she believed that the network would be up and running by the season opener. If not the latest would be the second week of April. She said that negotiations now are whether the Y.E.S. network would be offered in the "America's top 100" or "America's top 150" .


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

Well that's very interesting, but maybe the Dish Co should inform their customers and potential new customers of their plans to add YES. If that CSR is correct, why not let everyone know. I'm one who wants to see the Yankees and I will leave Dish for DTV or cable just to see the Yankees. I am not a big baseball fan, but I love to watch the Yankees. I watch them every night, but when they are not on, I don't watch any other team. This is why I bought Dish not DTV. They both had the Yankees, so I didn't need any sports package, and I think Dish had a better line-up. (I'm not sure about that anymore, but...)Well, now I'm stuck. I am going to leave DN and buy a DTV system. This is going to cost me some money because that Ergen wants to play "chicken" with Steinbrenner. I'm going shopping this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2002)

I wouldn't believe that CSR if I was you. I cancelled my Dish programming two years ago and both the CSR and her supervisor told me on the phone back then that Dish had already acquired the rights to the NFL Sunday Ticket and all of the sports packages away from "that inferior service, DirecTV". 

Remember these exact words from Dish's website two years ago:

"Dish subscribers already get access to 231 NFL preseason and regular season games without the need of a costly sports subscription."


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

I scanned through the YES web site. There is not one mention of negotiations with Dish. Having big time doubts about that CSR's line of crap. If a deal is about to happen, why wouldn't both sides be blowing their own horns.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2002)

It may it happen, it may not! But both sides will keep a tight lip while negotiating. It's in neither sides best interest to be talking about anything, until there is a signed contract.

It would really upset you if Dish was suggesting YES, and then it didn't happen.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

DirecTV also is gaining some customers from its competitor, Dish Network, which restarted negotiations with YES last week.

"It's pretty simple," said Richard Cole, 47, a title closer who lives in Farmingdale. "I want to watch YES, and after calling Dish a few times and never getting a specific answer, I'm getting DirecTV installed. If Dish had a deal with YES, I wouldn't have switched. Now it's too late. And I actually saved $2 a month because Dish raised rates in January."


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

No. 1 U.S. satellite television service DirecTV, which is owned by General Motors Corp.'s Hughes Electronics Corp., also has a deal with YES. It has no deal with rival satellite firm EchoStar Communications Corp. , although a YES spokesman said the two companies are in negotiations.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

Cut the crap about negotiations. Just get the damn station like DTV. Ergen can pay it out of his inflated salary, or better yet, take it out of Schwimmer's salary because that man is killing Dish.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2002)

Maybe you could watch some of the older games on ESPN Classic - oh yeah, it's gone.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

This business of creating more and more RSNs revolving around a single team or group of temams and then demanding ridiculous rights fees is not in the best interest of the consumer.

No value added to the fan was created by YES. The games were on an existing RSn already. This is simply raising costs anfd those costs are passed on to us as consumers.


It will not end here. The Orioles are openly jealous of YES and they are apparently exploring setting up an Orioles Network.


While i hope you get your team I wish the cable and satellite providers had enough backbone to say NO to YES. They don't and we will all pay in the end.


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

I am in complete agreement with Geronimo's post. I would like to get the YES network and see Yankee games. But, I think someone has to stand up to the megalomaniacs who want to charge outrageous prices for a fledgling network which is not providing anything we weren't getting before its creation. Do I hope Dish Network add YES at some point? Yes. But if it's not added, those who absolutely need it will migrate to DirecTV and eventually get the price increase associated with it(my belief is an increase will happen after everyone's forgotten about the addition of the channel).


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2002)

What price increase? People in my area are getting it on the total choice package for $31.99 like everyone else in the country gets their RSN for $31.99 with DTV. I don't see a big difference between Dish and Directv programming costs. It's just a few of you who keep saying this over and over about the added cost of YES. All RSNs cost the customer something extra, but I guess all the programming cost money too, and lots of paying customers don't watch all of them. You're just happy to deny some Yankee watcher who happens to have Dish his RSN because you say it costs too much.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> What price increase?


Umm take a look at this. :eek2:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2267

I say *NO* to *YES*


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

I think we were talking about Directv, not Comcast. Cable companies raise prices if one of their trucks break down.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

I want to add one more point. it is obvious that some of you are being completely unreasonable about this. Despite no evidence, you are insisting something is causing a price increase when in reality, there is no evidence to support that. I think that the sat company divides its number of customers into its total cost of programming and its cost of technology and comes up with a figure to charge each customer for the package he or she desires.
The DBS companies need a lot of customers to defray their costs because I would suspect their operational costs are very high. The programming is probably pretty high too, but I bet manageable. 

Directv by adding YES is hoping to gain new customers in NYC, NJ, PA, and CT. As you all know, this is a very heavily populated part of the East Coast megalopolis which up to this time has been somewhat lukewarm to dbs companies. Their large cable companies have been entrenched for years. Directv is probably gambling on the notion that at least it could penetrate into areas where cable doesn't pick up YES. They are doing it in my area of E. Pa. They have made YES the RSN for the Total Choice package in this area. That is now your one RSN with Total Choice. (This is at least in my area. we didn't have an RSN before because of the Comcast thing.)

So I think to say that something costs too much is really not the issue here. I believe (just speculating like some of you) that Directv sees an opportunity to increase its subsciber base, and I really doubt that it will constitute any significant rise in costs. The more subscribers the better it will be for Directv. The more Directv penetrates one of the main markets in the U.S., the more excitement and interest will be created in the dbs industry. If you think Cablevision is worrying about passing on higher costs to its customers, forget it. This is over MSG losing the rights to the Yankees. This is a pouting match between greedy companies in NYC, including George and the Yankees. Yet, this was a smart move by Directv.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Let me put it to you this way. Before this year the Yankees were already on satellite and cable . Now they still are but the DBS and cable companies have to pay an additional fee for an entirely new service that was created around the Yankees. Taht is a fee that simply did not exist before.

Their expenses go up. Yes DTV may gain an advantage in Cable vision territory---particularly if DISH reaches no agreement. But they are paying an extra rights fee. And those customers simply come from the other provides.

This is a good move for the team and we will probably see more of it. But there is no way this is good for the consumer. As this becomes more prevalent (and it will) prices will rise. That is inevitable.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

$2 a month is being paid by cable companies for the Yes Network.

Do you think the cable companies are paying $2 a month because they like you?

Don't you think at sometime that $2 a month the cost will be passed to you? 

Should a subscriber who don't even like the Yankees be forced to PAY for a channel they don't want?

I don't have a problem with the Yankee's Network, if people want it they SHOULD be able to get it, however only those who want it should pay for it. I wouldn't mind if Yes was a premium channel, but forcing everyone to pay for it is wrong.

Here in Connecticut AT&T and COX are not carrying the YES Network, and currently have no plans to.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Well, I guess you are convinced to keep saying something without proof, so I'll end it on my end by just saying YES is on Directv, and I don't think anyone will go broke paying for it. Good for them and good for their customers. I hope Directv never adopts the philosophy of Dish, and I hope they never merge with that company.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Bombajune, I live in Denver, where I will never be able to get the YES channel. Why should the cost of adding YES to the lineup be paid for by me? If the subscription price of a package goes up because of YES, then I would be paying that price increase without being able to tune into the channel.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bombajune, do a little research yourself on this. If you do a search about YES at MULTICHANNEL.COM you will see that the rate card for YES is $2 per subscriber.

Charlie Ergan has mentioned the $2 rate on Charlie Chats as well. The $2 per sub rate has been mentioned in all kind of publications including the New York Times and the USA Today.

I don't know why you don't want to believe this.

And cable company or DBS company carrying YES they are not eating the cost of the channel because they like you, sooner or later you will pay for it.

Again nothing against the YES network but I agree with Charlie, why should all subs pay $2 each for a channel which is only available in 3 states? I think that is the holding point.

DirecTV really don't care about the $2 per sub they are hoping that Dish takes them over, thats when the $2 per sub becomes Echostars problem.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

Is that $2.00 per subscriber for everyone who has Direct TV, or for every subscriber who has YES as his Regional Sports Network? If someone in Denver can get his Rockies games, why shouldn't someone in New York get his Yankees?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2002)

I think that is misleading. It is $2.00 per subscriber for all those in the Yankees region on DTV and Dish Network if they get it. If Dish gets it, it will not be available to anyone outside the Yankees designated zone. It is not supposed to be part of the multi-sports package. 

Even the Yankees are not that ridiculous to charge $2 for every subscriber on DTV. The Yankees and Nets are blacked out in the rest of the country. YES is part of the RSN package on DTV and receives some minor compensation, and they also receive compensation for being part of the EI package. I read all this somewhere, and I will try to hunt for the article. I do know it is not $2.00 for every DTV cusrtomer.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

> Even the Yankees are not that ridiculous to charge $2 for every subscriber on DTV


This is what cable operators and Dish Networks Charlie Ergan is claiming. I can't say if its true or not but when these people are going to the public stating these things I can only assume its true.

I should note for the matter of public interest, that YES Network CEO Leo Hindery is on the board of directors of the company I work for (Gemini Networks)

My opinion is my own


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2002)

So you really think that DTV is paying YES $20,000,000 per month to show their programming? Wow, are you naive or what?


----------



## edward bruzek (Mar 28, 2002)

Being a retailer of both Direct and Dish in the northeast I can't understand what Charlie is thinking. We can't sell any Dish Network systems everyone wants Directv. The only calls we get about Dish is to swap them out for Directv.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2002)

And by the time Dish makes a decision one way or the other, most Yankee fans have their DTV system in place. Unfortunately, I'll be one leaving Dish for DTV. I am holding off until Friday. I really like Dish, and everyone else in my house likes it, but I had the Yankees last year, and now I am losing them. It's time to move on, but it won't be without some regrets.


----------

